# Marley - handsome 7 month old JRT



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley is a very pretty 7 month old male Jack Russell Terrier.




























He was handed in as his owners were having a baby and felt they couldn't cope with both a young dog and a baby.

Marley is a really lovely boy who gets on with everyone... He is good with kids, other dogs and cats (as long as they don't run)!

He does need some training but he is a delight and a really friendly boy.

He has been castrated and vaccinated. He's currently on foster in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Marley, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley is still looking for a home.

He has now moved to a foster home in West Yorkshire but we do re-home across the UK

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley is still looking for a home

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Bump! He is a wonderful chap and so deserves a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Has he got parsons in him? He looks so sweet! Shame his owners couldn't give it a go with him and the baby!! We have 3 dogs and a 5 month old baby and are coping well. Hope he finds a home super quick, he reminds me of my Parsons in my signature, Cleo!! xxx


----------



## peroxideblader (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello, I would be intrested in MArley as I have been looking for a long time for my doggy best friend, I have also seen a collie x on here too but I don't know what to do regarding meeting the dogs when they are along way from me in LAncaster. I cannot drive right now and my husband only has Sunday off and we can't get far that day either. I really wish the was a dog round the corner where I can walk or get a bus, but there just aren't any. Can you please let me know what I can do about this problem, thanks. ( I am not being lazy or unwilling its just all the dogs need a car and the time to travel)


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there peroxideblader,

I'm afraid it is necessary for the person wanting to adopt to travel to meet the dog rather than the other way around. This only has to happen once but it is part of our process. We cannot transport dogs to people for a number of reasons;

- Transport is very hard to find
- It would be stressful for the dog to go there and back (back if things did not work out)
- It would be wrong to make the potential adopter feel pressured to adopt to avoid stress for the above reason

I am very sorry but this is the way we work. You can keep an eye on our dogs needing homes and their destinations by checking our website;
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

Other than that all I can suggest is that you try focussing your search on local rescues. It may be a good idea to contact them and let them know what you are looking for in a dog, then they can contact you when they find one that is a suitable match.

Best of luck and thank you for choosing rescue. I'm sorry I could not help you further.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley is now reserved subject to a successful home check


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Marley has now been homed 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Marley has now been homed
> 
> xxx


Yay!! Lets see a few more of these dogs rehomed!! There are too many needing homes!! So happy for Marley, I'm sure he will be very happy!! xx


----------

